# Elyria, OH - #15 F Baby



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Elyria, OH | Cage # 15

Says mix but can't tell if her legs are all tan or have white on them - LOOK AT THOSE EARS!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I think she is a mix, but cute as can be.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone, probably adopted


----------

